

ChatGrape – a Chat that autocompletes your company data while typing - thefelix
https://chatgrape.com/

======
Menlo_Park
sounds interesting.. but doesn't Flowdock do that too? We're using it with our
team and it integrates seamlessly with GitHub and much more.

~~~
thefelix
Hi Menlo,

Flowdock lacks the same thing every other service currently does: They just
create more noise with external service connections, instead of eliminating
the biggest time killer of any fluent communication: The lookup factor.

This is basically the time you spend every week looking through your GitHub
issues, Calendar entries, File Storages while coordinating with your team
members.

By indexing your services and making them available to you inside an
autocomplete we are attacking that problem and effectively making your
communication faster, the more services you connect.

------
originell
How is that any different to Slack or HipChat…

~~~
thefelix
Hi originell,

Felix from ChatGrape here - thx for the question.

Our chat sets itself apart by deeply integrating your services like GitHub
(already available), Google Calendar, Drive/Dropbox (both next week), and many
more, referencing them right as you type.

This makes your communication a lot more efficient and eliminates
misunderstandings, cutting the time you need to coordinate in half.

Hope that helps :)

\- F

